# make buildworld WITHOUT_KERBEROS



## hermes (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello forum 

Iâ€™ve been using FreeBSD 8 for a few weeks now and decided to throw out some stuff in world that I donâ€™t need. My biggest concern is, however, is it safe to remove Kerberos, i.e., are there any ports I need to recompile or that would stop working completely without Kerberos?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried removing it a few months ago, and some ports like net-im/pidgin wouldn't build without it.


----------



## aragon (Jan 17, 2010)

I remove kerberos from all my system builds and don't have any issues.  Pidgin works fine here...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2010)

There are some ports that have a 'WITH(OUT)_KERBEROS' build option, but you should be able to find those quickly with something like [cmd=]grep -rli KERBEROS /var/db/ports/[/cmd]. I have Pidgin installed, and there appears to be no link to Kerberos there (maybe in a Pidgin port sub-option I'm not using).


----------



## hermes (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, thank you DutchDaemon. The command returns only two ports, both configured without Kerberos, so I guess this should be no problem. Iâ€™ll remove Kerberos with next world/kernel update.


----------

